

Dispelling some myths about Bitcoin, from a Bitcoin fan - rdl
https://medium.com/@lmgoodman/dispelling-some-myths-about-bitcoin-from-a-bitcoin-fan-5b64f3850550

======
rdl
The other big myth about Bitcoin's anonymity, but this has been beaten into
the ground by a lot of people and projects, so I don't think it needed to be
repeated.

